# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  به یاری سبزتان نیازمندم

## itsmefarzaneh

*سلام به همگی 
ضمن آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان عزیز
سوالی خدمتتون داشتم
من سال اولی هست که میخوام انتخاب رشته کنم و چیز زیادی راجبش نمیدونم
دفترچه انتخاب رشته 97 رو یه مطالعه ای کردم
جریان این بومی گزینی چیه؟
دانشگاه های پردیس فرهنگیان رو دیدم همه رو بومی زده بود
من بومی استان اصفهان هستم زده بود دانشگاه فرهنگیانو واسه اراک....سوالم اینه که فقط توی انتخاب رشته ام باید اراک رو ک مثلا نوشته بومی استانم انتخاب کنم ؟یا میتونم در کنارش بقیه دانشگاه های فرهنگیان ک بومی استان های دیگه هستن رو انتخاب کنم؟یعنی مجاز هستم به انتخاب اونا با اینکه بومی استان های دیگه هستن؟ 

ممنون میشم اگه اطلاع دقیق دارید بنده رو راهنمایی کنید



*

----------


## hero93

سلام وقتی یه رشته ای به طور کامل بومی گزینی میکنه شما فقط مجاز هستید بومی خودتون انتخاب کنید

----------

